# Show us all your workspace(s)!!



## Matt Marshall (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I was just reading this cool article about the desks of famous Manga artists (http://www.kotaku.com.au/2014/03/famous-japanese-manga-were-born-on-these-desks/), and thought it would be good to see the work-spaces/desks of some of the writers here.

No need to tidy up, just a snapshot will do and a brief description of what kind of stuff is on your desk!

I'll start with my humble desk:

I use a 4 year old Acre Aspire One (Windows XP...soon to be RIP), plugged into my TV monitor. A USB hub with multiple outputs is connected to a keyboard, mouse and external hard drive.

It's a simple set up, but it does the job!

I'll probably buy a new laptop this year, but torn between staying with/leaving Windows, or going for a MacBook Air. I tried Linux (Ubuntu) last year, but find it too clunky.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

My Man Cave/Writing Office:


----------



## Matt Marshall (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey RDW,

thanks for being the first to reply! Very cool office by the way. I take it you're a Trekkie!

Loving the comfortable looking reading chair too.

Hope to see more from others out there!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I was a huge fan of the original series when I was a kid.  By the way, notice my parking meter for when I "park" my butt into that chair to read?


----------



## Matt Marshall (Feb 1, 2014)

R. Doug said:


> I was a huge fan of the original series when I was a kid. By the way, notice my parking meter for when I "park" my butt into that chair to read?


Haha, yeah I saw that. I'm sure it's full of coins!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Gee, isn't anyone else going to play?  As many writers as we have here, surely some of them have a neat-o working nook.

By the way, I noticed that my FNH FNX-45 with SIG laser sight made it into the picture.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm a writer only in the sense that I write code and the (very) occasional blog article, but here's my computer desk (and an opportunity to show my brand new MSI notebook PC):


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Your glass is empty NogDog.  Nice setup.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Your glass is empty NogDog. Nice setup.


Configuring a new 'puter just the way I like it is thirsty business! 

I'm actually thinking of getting some sort of L-shaped desk so I can spread things out a bit and have room for papers, books, pizza, and, of course, drinks.


----------



## Matt Marshall (Feb 1, 2014)

NogDog said:


> Configuring a new 'puter just the way I like it is thirsty business!
> 
> I'm actually thinking of getting some sort of L-shaped desk so I can spread things out a bit and have room for papers, books, pizza, and, of course, drinks.


Thanks for contributing NogDog!

An L-Shaped desk is the way forward. When I'm swamped I pull out my ironing board, lower it to desk height and set it up next to me. It looks ridiculous, but it works.

Any other writers wanna show their desk?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> ...
> I'm actually thinking of getting some sort of L-shaped desk so I can spread things out a bit and have room for papers, books, pizza, and, of course, drinks.


And here you go:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Way to go, NogDog.


----------



## Matt Marshall (Feb 1, 2014)

That was a quick turnaround NogDog!!

Great looking desk! Lots of space. All that's missing is a half-empty pizza box

Any others out there?


----------



## Matt Marshall (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok, whilst we wait for a few more desks, here's a great article with some famous writers at their workspaces.

http://io9.com/famous-scifi-and-fantasy-authors-in-their-workspaces-511288350

You'll see:


Neil Gaiman (in his cool treehouse/garden hut office)
 Isaac Asimov
Terry Prachett
HG Wells

And many more.

* Disclaimer: I don't have a weird desk fetish...honestly!! I just think it's cool to see where some of us spend hundreds of hours a year crafting our our dreams into reality.


----------

